# Hablemos con propiedad: Una cosa es "Una cosa" y otra cosa es "Otra cosa"



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2016)

*Hablemos con algo mas de propiedad*

Un transformador y una fuente de alimentación *NO* son la misma cosa

Una fuente casi con seguridad posee dentro un transformador de Fe-Si (Hierro silicio) o Ferrita, pero un transformador por si solo *NO* constituye una Fuente de alimentación. 
Un transformador solo transforma una tensión alterna de un valor a otra tensión, también alterna, pero de otro valor. 
También sirve para aislar una alimentación, por ejemplo de la red eléctrica.

*Estas son FUENTES*



*Estos son TRANSFORMADORES

DE Fe-Si (Hierro Silicio)*



*Estos son TRANSFORMADORES DE FERRITA*

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2021)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2021)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2021)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2021)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2021)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2022)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2022)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2022)

Sin chapa :



Con chapa abajo :



Con chapa arriba :


----------

